# ang palay (rice)



## mobiletech98 (Apr 2, 2012)

i've capture a newly bloom rice


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 2, 2012)

Angelo,

Shot is nice but color of skin makes hand look dead


----------



## groan (Apr 2, 2012)

ya, almost seems too blue.
I'd pop the saturation a bit and add something to add more rose into the skin. 
What's the complementary color to add to blue to make it peachy....? My schooling is failing me.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 2, 2012)

less cyan and blue, more yellow and red


----------



## LuckySe7en (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm not a macro photographer but this doesn't look too macro to me


----------



## groan (Apr 2, 2012)

LuckySe7en said:


> I'm not a macro photographer but this doesn't look too macro to me


 
Technically its not, but it's good to give him pointers anyways. 



Added from my Galaxy S2 via TapATalk!


----------

